# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  أغراض المدرسة بالتفصيل الممل ++++بالصور++++

## لزق شفاف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

خواتي بعد عصر مخ 

^^ كتبتلكن كل الحاجات واغراض للمدرسة ما عليج خيتو الا انج تكتبين الي تبينه ع ورقة وبس تروحين السوق تاخذيه بدون تعب ولا شي وكل ما خذتي شي وحطيتيه في السلة شطبي من الورقة ^^ واللي مكتوب اكثر شي للأطفال لأنه صعب احط اشياءلبنات الجامعة مثلا لأنه ما شاء الله أغراضهم وايد وكبار عارفين شو يبون ^^

اوني منظمة واااايد ^^ 

واذا في شي ناقص عادي وحدة من الخوات تضيفهم بمشاركاتها الطيبة ^^

الأغراض خواتي عادي وحدة فيكن ماتكتب شي في النوت الي عندها اذا هي ما تحتايه يعني مثلا الطفل اللي في الروضة ما يحتاي تكتبين مشرط ومقص ودباسة .....الخ يعني هذا اذا بتاخذينه يكون عندج وليس في حقيبة الطفل ^^

أولا:

الشنطة والمقلمة للأطفال 



ثانيا:

الجواتي (( للأطفال اذا بتاخذين لازم اسود وابيض عشان الرياضة ^^)) 



ثالثا:

زلاغات(( اذا تبينه اسود او ابيض او ملون ))




رابعا:

أقلام (حبر ورصاص وفسفوري) ومساطر وممحاة وبراية وستكر ولزق (شفاف او اوهو او جاف ) وكريكتر للأكبر شوي مقص ومشرط وعشانج يا الأم خذي للاحتياط الخرامة والدباسة الخ......




خامسا:

جلاد للكتب بس ما لقيت صور ^^ 

سادسا : 

طوابع مدرسية 



سابعا: 

دفاتر وملفات ودفتر صغير للملاحظات 



ثامنا: 

ألوان خشبية للرسم وحسب طلبات استاذ/ة التربية الفنية لازم تردين تاخذين للولد دفتر فن والوان مائية او شمعية او فلماستر وبليت لوضع الاولن فيه اذا احتاج وفرش وبلوزة للفن عشان لبس المدرسة مايخيس وكوب صغير لوضع الماء اذا كان الالوان مائية ومعجون (طين) .....الخ 



تاسعا:

اذا بنوتة خذيلها شباصات واذا ولد خذيله ساعة صغيرة مثل سبايدر مان او سبونج بوب للعدل^^ 


عاشرا:

شي اكيد اللي في سابع او اعلى تاخذلها الة حاسبة وعلبة هندسة 




وممكن تاخذين لولدج او بنتج مكتب صغير في البيت عشان يدرس عليه ^^


واخر شي : 

اذا عندكم اي اضافة (( مايردكم الا كالكيبورد ^^))




وبس 

واكيد اللبس يكون جاهز ^^ سواء من الخياط او المدرسة 

ختكم لزق شفاف

سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده واستغفر الله العظيم 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## سكون دبي

تسلمين ^^

----------


## وهج الغلا

يا سلااااااااااام حلوه ذيج الايام لما ندور لنا مقالم وشنط واقلام ودفاتر نبي كل شي اسبشل

----------


## أم سلامه2006

حلوة الاغراظ ومشكوره

----------


## دهن العود93

ع العووووووووووووق اهئ اهئ اهئ 

لاا صراحه احلى شي يوم نروح ناخذ القرطاسيه كششخه احس صدق بطعم المدرسه خخخخخ جي حلااوه 

ومشكوووووره اختي انا ان شاء الله هالفتره باخذ حقي هالسوآلف ..^_^ 
عآد احنا البنآت نبا سوآلف دلع وكشخه ..

----------


## ام وعووودي

يعطيج العافيه على المجهود

----------


## دانة الامارات

يسلمووووووووو

لا نسيتي شي مهم ..

نخرد لهم خموس هههههههههه
الحين اليهالو ما يطيعون ياخذون ريالات لازم خمس


موضوووع جميل ومنك نستفيد

----------


## لقائنا فالجنة

تسلمين الغالية.. ويزاج الله خير عالصور المفيدة.

----------


## هند سلطان

تسلمين الغاليه وايد روعه

----------


## ام لمى وملك

_مشكوره الغاليه_ 



روعه

----------


## لزق شفاف

العفو خواتي ^^ 

سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده

----------


## جريئة

يسلموووووووووووه ع الطرح حبيبتي

----------


## الخط الساحر

مشكورة تسلمين

----------


## الريم519

تسلمين على الطرح

----------


## quoot

حلوة الاغراظ ومشكوره

----------


## @الحلا كله@

تسلمي الغلا

----------


## @الحلا كله@

تسلمي حبوبه

----------


## أول العنقود

يسلمووووووموضووووع حلووووو ومتعوب عليه 
ولله اياااااااام المدرسة احلا ايام

----------


## ورديـة

نايس 

أبي هالشنطة مالت مرة بباي
وين احصلها ؟؟

----------


## بشوووورة

يسلللمموووو خخيييتتتووو 
وييبييين و واااضضح انه متععوووب عليه ^_^
يززاااج الـــــففف خخخييييير ع الموضووع الناااييس

----------


## لزق شفاف

ويزاكن الله خير ع المرور ^^

خيتو وردية مادري من وين يبون هالشنطة هذي صورة منقولة من النت ^^ 

ان شاء الله تلقين اللي احلى

----------


## دلع الحوامد

الله رووووووووعة تسلمين حبوبة

----------


## tower

خخخخخخخخخ
ايااام حلوة

----------


## Jo0oDY_ABo0oT

مشكووورة 
وعام دراسي موفق لجميع الطلبة ^_^

----------


## اصداف

ماحب اشتري اقراض المدارس حق عيالي ولا اقراض العيد اتعب تعب الله يسامحهم مايعجبهم شي

----------


## شمعة البيت

تسلمين حبوبه ع المجهود

----------


## ظبية الامارات

مرحبا حبوبه بتخبرج الدفاتر روووعه ملونه وايد كشخه لكل ماده لون بس وين احصلهن ما عليج اماره والااحلى انها ساده وماعليها صور ورسومات

----------


## Um Shouq

يسلموووووووووووه ع الطرح حبيبتي

----------


## لزق شفاف

> مرحبا حبوبه بتخبرج الدفاتر روووعه ملونه وايد كشخه لكل ماده لون بس وين احصلهن ما عليج اماره والااحلى انها ساده وماعليها صور ورسومات



مشكورات خواتيه ع ردودكن الطيبة 

خيتو ظبية مادري والله من وين هذا صورة من النت 

يمكن تحصلين في كارفور او المكتبات 

او تقدرين تاخذيلج جلاد ملون وجلدي دفاترج كل دفتر بلون عشان تعرفين كل دفتر والمادة ^^ 


والسموحة

----------


## ~مشاعــل~

مشكوره..........

----------


## لزق شفاف

سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده

----------


## Romanove

:13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30): 

 :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11):  السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :55 (11):  :55 (8):  :55 (11): 

موضوعج غااااوي يالغلا

مشكوووورة على مجهودج الطيب


ذكرتينيه بالأيام اللي مضت

يوم كنت أتشرى لعمريه وأتشرى لكن ويايه


الحمدلله على كل حال

إن شاء الله السنة بتشرى لبنتي الصغيرة فديتها بتدخل KG1

وعقبها لخوانها

 :13 (30):  :13 (30):  :13 (30):

----------


## لزق شفاف

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> موضوعج غااااوي يالغلا
> 
> مشكوووورة على مجهودج الطيب
> 
> 
> ذكرتينيه بالأيام اللي مضت
> 
> ...



باذن الله ..................فديييييييييييتج انا 

^,^ 

سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده

----------


## يمنات

السموحه 
الموضوع قديم 
و هذا رابط الموضوع الجديد بنفس الفكره مع اضافات 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=959116

----------

